# SA Cichlid friendly plants.



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I am very new to the whole planted thing I have been experimenting with different plants but most just get up rooted out of my sand bottoms and eventually loose their structure and die from being teared and ripped at by the fish and then replanted daily by me. 
I know the title is a bit of a oxymoron but there are some people who manage to find the nice balance of plants with their jerk cichlids. Currently looking to add more plants to all my tanks so any advice with anything is appreciated. I can provide any information needed but not sure what you guys are looking for in specific so just let me know what is important!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

aniabus or javafern tie on wood. Big amazon sword.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Aye, what Charles said. I've found success with non stem plants or very hardy stem plants.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

You can also float some stem plants like hornwort and hygro.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

so tried floating things like water lettuce, water lily, frog bits, and duck weed. Both main tanks nothing is left except 1 piece of water lily that my daemons like to pick at the roots... Not sure who at them all but daemons defiantly took part in the fun. As for my other one the fat sleeper Goby, he just comes to the top and starts opening his mouth and everything in the area goes in and he doesn't care what it is he eats as long as it goes in lol. I have also caught him hitting the roots/leaves and chomping on them when hes just swimming around the tank. Makes me chuckle more then frustrate me because I know my fish eat plenty they just like being jerks


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well there is one plant species that no cichlid touches and yet they look decent in any tank...I believe the Latin name for these plants is plasticus organicus . There are several thousands of different varieties of these plant species and the nice thing is they have very low light requirements and no need for Co2 or ferts! and when you don't like them anymore you just change varieties


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAH wow that took me 2 reads to get what you were saying.  I like real greens and live things in my tanks. I will figure it out eventually but I'm sure not without a bunch of trial and error.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Chase, do a video of that fat goby.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

What you want the video of? Just him being a football or him eating at the top?


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi, sorry I'm late to this thread but I have an idea.

Plants the plants in pond pots. They are plastic mesh things and grow plants great (I use them). Get the 4" square ones ($1 each?) and fill them with substrate. Then discreetly hide the pots behind some rocks. Bet they won't uproot the whole pot! I don't have cichlids (well, angelfish) so no first hand experience with landscaping-luvin' cichlids. I'd hurry on this before the pond shops close down for winter. I've got some from north west landscape supply. I think that's the name. Byrne road? south burnaby anyway. They were a couple of bucks each and pretty sturdy.

Good luck!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Here's a pic off their website








Unless I screwed up adding a pic. Again.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Interesting I will have to check them out when I go pickup more rock. Thanks!! Charles check out my photo thread for the video of fatty.


----------

